# Puppy Clip?



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Do you mean a clip that would be easy to maintain on a puppy, or the puppy show clip?

This is the puppy show clip.










For an easy clip to help with matting, just take her coat shorter.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Yup, THE puppy clip has masses of coat and wouldn't help at all in preventing long and matted at all. There is only ONE actual puppy clip, and it's the one that fluffy just posted a pic of. Anything else isn't a puppy clip, though often a short trim does get coined as being a puppy clip, it isn't actually a puppy clip though!

Short and fluffy is short and fluffy. not a puppy clip...


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

A lamb trim (which is what most groomers do as pet trims) is short on body and abit longer on the legs.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm actually surprised that an 11 week old Toy would have enough coat to mat. Typically, you don't start seeing matting until the puppy is closer to 8 months old. Do you have a picture? I think a Teddy Bear clip is cute on a Toy.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hello there - I just had my 12 week old girls done, and they were also a little matted around the behind. The groomer bathed, dried, clipped them nicely, even around the paws and face.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

OH yes teddy bears are adorable on toys!!!!!! a japenese flare to it would be awesome too once more hair grew. 










japenese style of it


----------



## zoey11 (Oct 26, 2010)

Well, the puppy show clip is a little too foofy for me. What is one that is less fluffy and shorter? And if you want to see her just go to my profile. 

:act-up:


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

A puppy that young is TOO young to stress it out trying to put it in a "style"

You have to brush AND comb in order to keep the matts away. If her hair is getting to long, just have the groomer do a 1/2" comb clip all over, clean F&F and sanitary and be done with it. Save the stylized clips for when the puppy is older and USED to grooming. 

Not to mention, it's UNFAIR to ask a groomer to even TRY to get a wiggly, nervous puppy into a specific trim. I NEVER even promise a full body clip at this age. My first concern is to get the puppy used to coming and being handled. THEN we can move forward.


----------



## zoey11 (Oct 26, 2010)

Well, she is already VERY used to brushing and bathing! I give her a bath (with brushing and blow-drying) every 2-4 days and she doesn't mind it. I guess I just want to coat a bit shorter and the muzzle shaved. Does that sound good?


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Cameo said:


> A puppy that young is TOO young to stress it out trying to put it in a "style"


And yet we show people do it all the time.


----------



## Banjo's Mum (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi Zoey

When my little guy was young we just had a lamb cut for him.
He was very good for the groomer as he had his first haircut at 8weeks, the day we picked him up from the groomer.

Recently he has had a few teddy bear cuts and they are sooo cute BUT the face hair grows too long inbetween trims and gets food on it etc, so this time I have gone back to the lamb clip.

This is Banjo at 8 weeks with his puppy/lamb clip










Whoops - forgot to mention that a few days after the blowdrying, his hair goes cury and sits nicely and isn't so frou frou!!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

cute! 

i had bella into a full trim at 12 weeks. Bath dry- a break clip down instead of just hand scissoring- then finished it up . . . it's doable as long as you work WITH them 

super cute pup. 

are you combing or brushing?


----------



## HOTW (Aug 31, 2010)

In PET trims a puppy cut is anything tht is trimmed in either scissoring or using snapon comb guards. Anything with a blade is a strip,shave,kennel. A lamb or sporting is generally shorter ont he boy longer on t he legs. Usually the differenc ebetween a lamb and sporting is the body is blnded at the shoulders and sternum in asporting clip and for th elamb the hortr length ges down the chest between the front legs.

You cna trm your puppy into apet trim with a snap on comb,f you dont hav any you cna by them online at petedge or dog.com etc. Bathign every 2-4 days may be excessive are you conditoning your puppy when you bath her? Mayeb you should consider using spray rinseess shampoo and spot clean. Also msting with a condition in water when brshing helps remove a lot of dirt and conditions the coat as well.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Here are some pictures of Zulee at 10 weeks. I have always had my dogs groomed by a professional groomer in the past, yet decided that Zulee and I would learn together. She had a fantastic professional groom when I got her at 9 weeks and had been groomed since she was 6 weeks. I'm very thankful the breeder got her somewhat accustomed to the process, and that I could just try to follow the pattern that was already set.

These are pictures from the first time I groomed her. I shaved her FFT. I only had 3" human scissors, so it looks choppy on the body. Not to mention I didn't have a clue anyway.

At this point, I think getting the FFT is the most important part. Determining how long to leave the body is more personal preference and how the dog is tolerating the groom experience. I wanted her to get more accustomed to having FFT, her ears cleaned, nails done before worrying too much about the style. Personally, I like the legs to have hair on them. I think poodles look spindly in a kennel clip where they are shaved down. Personal preference though.

Course it was great fun when I got stainless steel combs and nice scissors! Your groomer can give you some great insights on how to get your little one is tolerating the process as you get the style figured out.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

cbrand said:


> And yet we show people do it all the time.


Yes and there is a BIG difference between a PET dog and a show puppy. I admire all the dedication the show people have to their dogs and acclimating them to the processes they will have to go thru in their career. You guys (gals) bring those babies up from day ONE, getting them used to grooming, handling, stacking, showing etc. You do a great job!!!

A pet dog, while they may get a lot of love and attention, some times they are not as well socialized to the whole process. It's A LOT different when you "groom" them at home, than when they are brought into a salon and left for a few hours with a stranger. Handled differently than what "mom" does, put in different situations, have loud noises and tools put near them. ETC ETC ETC. It's a lot to expect of a puppy to tolerate at first. Granted, there are some groomers out there that will just do whatever you wish with your young puppy and you'll get it back and it'll look ok, but you'll never know what had to be done to get it done. That's just not the way I feel it should be done and it's not the way I do business.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I understand. I was at a show line-brushing Delilah and she was lying on the table like she should. A "pet" groomer walked by and marveled at how good she was. I told her it was just training and that every Poodle owner is responsible for teaching their dog good grooming manners. She asked if I would come give that speech to her clients. :biggrin1:

So here's the speech for all you pet Poodle owners who might be listening:


Train your dog! It is not the groomer's job. The groomer only sees your dog 6-7 times a year. You see your dog every day! Your dog should be taught to stand, sit, and lie quietly on a grooming table. Your dog should be acclimated to the sound and feel of a dryer. These skills need to be taught starting the day you bring your dog home! If you don't know how to handle your Poodle for grooming, pay a groomer to show you. Take lessons the same way you do for obedience training.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

OMG, I am dying at how adorable Zulee was at that age!!!!!!!!!!!!! Squeeeee!!!


----------



## zoey11 (Oct 26, 2010)

HOTW said:


> In PET trims a puppy cut is anything tht is trimmed in either scissoring or using snapon comb guards. Anything with a blade is a strip,shave,kennel. A lamb or sporting is generally shorter ont he boy longer on t he legs. Usually the differenc ebetween a lamb and sporting is the body is blnded at the shoulders and sternum in asporting clip and for th elamb the hortr length ges down the chest between the front legs.
> 
> You cna trm your puppy into apet trim with a snap on comb,f you dont hav any you cna by them online at petedge or dog.com etc. Bathign every 2-4 days may be excessive are you conditoning your puppy when you bath her? Mayeb you should consider using spray rinseess shampoo and spot clean. Also msting with a condition in water when brshing helps remove a lot of dirt and conditions the coat as well.


Actually, I'm just using baby Shampoo because it is tearless and very gentle.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Another very cute option on a baby is like 1/2" all over, with shaved face, feet and base of tail....but leave that topknot grow till its so long, you can make a big ponytail and put a big pink velvet bow in it. They look like real little girls.


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

partial2poodles said:


> Another very cute option on a baby is like 1/2" all over, with shaved face, feet and base of tail....but leave that topknot grow till its so long, you can make a big ponytail and put a big pink velvet bow in it. They look like real little girls.


OMG, that's an awesome idea!!  I'm assuming you mean to tie up the entire topknot into one big ponytail? That's what I'm imagining anyway... 

Would you tie it up on top of the head, between the ears or more towards the back of the head? 

*eyeing Dana's topknot....* I think that might look odd on a standard but a mini or a toy could pull it off.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

PaddleAddict said:


> OMG, I am dying at how adorable Zulee was at that age!!!!!!!!!!!!! Squeeeee!!!


Awww... Thank You!!! I'm so glad that she has this little self stack that let me take those pictures. Dreamy puppyhood... one of the few things that lasts way too long and then nearly not long enough.

Wish I had thought of a ponytail idea. Partial2Poodles, that would look so adorable. I wish you could find a picture.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

schpeckie said:


> Hello there - I just had my 12 week old girls done, and they were also a little matted around the behind. The groomer bathed, dried, clipped them nicely, even around the paws and face.


Your girls are soooo cute!!! I can smell their puppy breath from here. Awww... those soft curly waves. How I miss them. Give them extra cuddles for me.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Banjo's Mum said:


> Hi Zoey
> 
> When my little guy was young we just had a lamb cut for him.
> He was very good for the groomer as he had his first haircut at 8weeks, the day we picked him up from the groomer.
> ...



Banjo looks so huggable!!! Like I climbed up here to see YOU! Gorgeous little guy.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I love THIS look.....


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

so cute, the Japanese grooms are really cool!
I like this one too!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Heather, and any other Canadians....you ought to come to the big grooming expo in Canada. 

www.canadagrooms.com I am traveling with Amy Brown, one of the creative speakers and Justine Cosley. We will be at the napcg booth
Home

Another speaker who is a good friend is Danelle German, the famous Cat groomer who owns the National Cat Grooming Institute of America.
www.ncgia.com She is soming because there is such a HUGE need to teach dog groomers the PROPER way to groom cats according to the national standard. But anyway, its gonna be good. I had to get a passport for this.


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

partial2poodles said:


> Heather, and any other Canadians....you ought to come to the big grooming expo in Canada.


OMG!! I wish!!! :sad:


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

if only it wsn't a 3 day drive  unfortunatly with my parents out of town this winter i don't get to do any travellng


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

cbrand said:


> Train your dog! It is not the groomer's job. The groomer only sees your dog 6-7 times a year. You see your dog every day! Your dog should be taught to stand, sit, and lie quietly on a grooming table. Your dog should be acclimated to the sound and feel of a dryer. These skills need to be taught starting the day you bring your dog home! If you don't know how to handle your Poodle for grooming, pay a groomer to show you. Take lessons the same way you do for obedience training.


Is there any way you could make this a global announcement? It would really help us groomers out


----------

